# DIY Sabiki Pole



## Megalops

That will work! I started making one a long time ago then just bought an Ahi sabiki rod with amazon gift cards. But for your cost, nice job.


----------



## iMacattack

I picked up an R&R Tackle Dehooker and it cost $11.00. It was more than the pole. LOL

https://randrtackle.com/collections/dehookers-1


----------



## permitchaser

Reminds me of a sabiki story. My 4 grandson and I where in my son in laws large Mako a little off shore on a reef ( man made). I broke out the Sabiki and they looked at me like papa lost his mind. I asked them if they wanted to try and they said" Papa that won't work"
So I sent to the bottom and on first jig I had 3 small grunts. My boys got interested. Sent down again same result. Now they started fighting over the Sabikis to use. I had to stop them after a while cause we where releasing the bait cause we had so much


----------



## LowHydrogen

Cool


----------



## anytide

genius.


----------



## Backwater

iMacattack said:


> Not wanting to dish out $60-$90 for a saki pole outfit I decided to give this DIY a try. I sabiki for bait about once every five years so one can understand why such an investment makes no sense for me.
> 
> Cost: $7.16 plus tax
> 3/4" X 10' Schedule 40 PVC pipe = $2.97
> 3/4" PVC End Cap = $0.53
> 2 Stainless Steel Hose #12 Clamps = $1.68
> Pool Noodle = $1.98
> 
> 
> Cut PCV pipe to desired length.
> Repurpose one of my old unused Shimano Corsair reels.
> Position reel
> tighten hose clamps
> cut a length of pool noodle
> put a cap on the end of the PVC.
> Drill and smooth out hole for line
> flare end of tube.
> That's all there is to it. I had my son do the actual work. He's proud of his new saki pole. Can't wait to use it soon.
> 
> View attachment 14770
> View attachment 14771
> View attachment 14772


******* special!


----------



## Backwater

Btw, you can also do the same thing with a cheap soft rod with a broken tip, that broke too far back from the end to be repairable. Cut off the eyes, drill a hole then angle it (and sand it, then epoxy the edges). The tip has to be cut back far enough to accommodate the hooks to go thru. Then sand the edges and epoxy on a plastic tip you make with some plastic tubing and a heat gun in the shape of a bell.


----------



## ron levin

Backwater said:


> Btw, you can also do the same thing with a cheap soft rod with a broken tip, that broke too far back from the end to be repairable. Cut off the eyes, drill a hole then angle it (and sand it, then epoxy the edges). The tip has to be cut back far enough to accommodate the hooks to go thru. Then sand the edges and epoxy on a plastic tip you make with some plastic tubing and a heat gun in the shape of a bell.


----------



## ron levin

I am Ron in Huntington Beach. I found your site while looking for diy sabiki ideas that others had. A few weeks ago I had stolen off the back of my boat two sbiki rods. I just did not want to buy new ones. The outrage turned into a productive end. I invented the most clever idea for small boats, kayaks, etc. It is made with one piece of 1/2 inch pvc conduit, some clamps and other Home Depot parts. My cost is 5, folds to 40 inches and clever as can be. Then I decided to ad another adventure and made a you tube. If applicable you can see the little movies at you tube. Downsail - ron's fishing tips and tricks. I gave a show and tell at my little fishing club and got wonderful feedback My sincere hope is that you take my idea and use it. Sincerely, Ron L in Huntingon Beach, ca


----------



## DuckNut

ron levin said:


> I am Ron in Huntington Beach. I found your site while looking for diy sabiki ideas that others had. A few weeks ago I had stolen off the back of my boat two sbiki rods. I just did not want to buy new ones. The outrage turned into a productive end. I invented the most clever idea for small boats, kayaks, etc. It is made with one piece of 1/2 inch pvc conduit, some clamps and other Home Depot parts. My cost is 5, folds to 40 inches and clever as can be. Then I decided to ad another adventure and made a you tube. If applicable you can see the little movies at you tube. Downsail - ron's fishing tips and tricks. I gave a show and tell at my little fishing club and got wonderful feedback My sincere hope is that you take my idea and use it. Sincerely, Ron L in Huntingon Beach, ca
> View attachment 22938


Post a link to your videos.


----------



## ron levin

DuckNut said:


> Post a link to your videos.


When I signed up it said I must post three posts to attach a link. For now I suggest typing in to yahoo etc, downsail rons fishing tips and tricks. It is a you tube . My computer skills are lacking as well. The build is easy and free. Good luck and thanks for being interested.


----------



## yobata




----------



## topnative2

Impressive.


----------



## ron levin

Thank you for helping with the link. I still need to learn that.


----------



## Bonecracker

What are the 3 couplings used to hold the two pieces of pipe together??


----------



## ron levin

I think I used two couplings for the reel seat. There can be a coupling used to make the rod a two piece rod. Later efforts just use the flared end of the electrical conduit . There is a 45 degree one that I flair out for the end to let the little hooks bounce off better. There are three funny looking things that hold the top to the bottom. If that is the thing in question those are the home depot fasteners to put the pipe to the wall. Total of 6 pcs make three gadgets that hold the top and bottom together. Hope that answers the question. I just had another video posted today showing how I perceive rod holders that I use fittings vs the pvc pipe for the rod holders. I think is a quality build. To my eye it is attractive but does the job inexpensively. Thank you for being interested.


----------



## ron levin

Pvc conduit clamp 1/2 inch I didn't answer your question well. This will do it. I used two for each pipe holder . They were glued to the pipe and to each other A zip tie adds insurance. Now Ive got it answered. Ron


----------



## Bonecracker

Ron you need to do a video on how you made your reel clamps as that looks pretty slick! I like the whole breakdown and store the rod away idea as you know Sabiki rigs hook everything and anything including you!
Now that my mind is turning if you could find a way to avoid using the 3-PVC conduit 1/2 inch clamps and make them flush like your reel holder, now we are talking about a finished product!


----------



## ron levin

You are so right. I just couldn't find anything better. But the main idea was to make it cheap, easy, outreach. I spent a month making it this simple. Lots of failures. The beauty of this is like your idea to make a change. Fantastic. It can be short, three piece, long, anything you like because it is yours. It is also free but for the parts. I think the reel clamp idea is in the video at the site that I believe I mentioned. As I recall I had changed from the metal clamp and did the pic one in the last video where the neighbor came in. Anyway what I did was get a metal pipe, slip the plastic coupling over it. After cleaning up the ridge inside. then heated it and pushed a reel seat into it. Let it cool and you have it. Little to big? re heat it it will shrink. I am pretty proud of the last video we posted yesterday. I use fittings to make rod holders and pipe for the connections. I would love to hear your views on that one. Thanks so much for your chat. Ron


----------

